# Go kart centrifugal clutch



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never seen one that needed oil.


----------



## JustDIY (Jun 24, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Never seen one that needed oil.


You're supposed to put like 10w-30 oil in them, but there is a specific way or some thing.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

you do not oil centrifugal clutches. They depend on friction between the drum and drive shoes as the shoes expand due to the centripetal force. If the lubricant got onto the drum's friction surface, it may not drive the go kart at all. 


The only thing I can think of that you might be hearing is if your engine is idling too high the friction shoes are rubbing the drum. It shouldn't do that at idle speed. Does it sort of try to move even without pushing the accelerator pedal?


----------



## JustDIY (Jun 24, 2015)

nap said:


> you do not oil centrifugal clutches. They depend on friction between the drum and drive shoes as the shoes expand due to the centripetal force. If the lubricant got onto the drum's friction surface, it may not drive the go kart at all.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of that you might be hearing is if your engine is idling too high the friction shoes are rubbing the drum. It shouldn't do that at idle speed. Does it sort of try to move even without pushing the accelerator pedal?



Wait, numbers 2,3,4,5 here explain that the bushing needs to be oiled. Ill turn the idle down also, but im pretty sure you have to grease them...


On this website: http://www.bmikarts.com/10-Things-to-Know-about-a-Centrifugal-Clutch_ep_63-1.html


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

numbers 2 3 4 and 5?


how about a manufacturer and model number. Maybe I can find the literature you are reading.

and i have put hundreds of hours on various little machines that had centrifugal clutches and never ever had to oil a single one of them.


----------



## JustDIY (Jun 24, 2015)

nap said:


> numbers 2 3 4 and 5?
> 
> 
> how about a manufacturer and model number. Maybe I can find the literature you are reading.
> ...


Sorry i meant those numbers on this web page: http://www.bmikarts.com/10-Things-to-Know-about-a-Centrifugal-Clutch_ep_63-1.html



Also in this video this kid oils the bushing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHp-8d_o8dw


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be things have changed but I've have carts and raced Snow mobiles for a living for a few years and never lubed a clutch. 
Checked with the company that made the clutch?


----------



## JustDIY (Jun 24, 2015)

joecaption said:


> May be things have changed but I've have carts and raced Snow mobiles for a living for a few years and never lubed a clutch.
> Checked with the company that made the clutch?


This is the exact clutch. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/masters-of-motiontrade;-centrifugal-clutch-12t-35p

I don't have the packaging anymore, but people on other forums said you have to grease it also...




Also this website #3 says to oil the bushing too, is the bushing the bronze thing in the clutch?
http://gokartsusa.com/clutchinfomaintenance.aspx


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, it says to oil the bushing but I have to say I have never oiled one in my life. Maybe things really were better in the old days


or they used oilite bushings that didn't require oil and the cheaper version they are using now requires oil. 

so, the bushing is the golden colored thing (bronze) in the center. Make sure you do not get oil on the shoes.


----------



## JustDIY (Jun 24, 2015)

nap said:


> well, it says to oil the bushing but I have to say I have never oiled one in my life. Maybe things really were better in the old days
> 
> 
> or they used oilite bushings that didn't require oil and the cheaper version they are using now requires oil.
> ...


Ok so when i oil it, should i take the clutch off, put a little oil on the bronze thing, then re-assemble the clutch? That would't get any on the shoes right?

Also do i put the oil on the bushing or in it? I think its on the out of it right?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

from what I read you should not have to disassemble the thing. I would put a small amount of oil on the bushing on the engine side of the clutch..

the directions from one of your links:


How do I oil the clutch?



> Behind the snap ring, next to the sprocket teeth at the end of the clutch. There's an internal bronze bushing behind the snap ring that requires lubrication and it's up to you to put it there each time.
> With the engine off, squirt several drops of oil behind the snapring while the bushing is warm.
> You can also oil the clutch before you ride, oil the clutch and give the oil a few mintues to penetrate down into the bushing, if you don't give the oil time to get down to the bushing, the oil will just fling off which is the same as not oiling it at all because the oil never reaches the bushing.
> Don't put oil inside the clutch. The holes on the drum are to let the hot air out of the clutch. DON'T SQUIRT OIL IN THESE HOLES! When oil gets in the drum portion of the clutch it will cause excessive slippage, which means undue heat will be generated.


if you have some noise it might be a good idea to pull the clutch apart though. That way you can inspect the bearing. Given the poor alignment maybe you did damage the bushing.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is the review from workingdad, on the page you linked to

Works well - this is only for a motor with a fully keyed slotted shaft as the clutch has the key built in -if you're replacing a clutch that is held on by allen keys or set screws this one won't work. It requires a washer and bolt on the shaft to retain the clutch on the crank. We mounted it on a 6HP motor for my son's go-kart it works great! And one of the internal parts is made in Elmira NY -USA !!!


----------

